
Introducing Stackdriver APM and Stackdriver Profiler - rbanffy
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/03/introducing-Stackdriver-APM-and-Stackdriver-Profiler-Distributed-tracing-debugging-and-profiling-for-your-performance-sensitive-applications.html
======
markcartertm
Debugging in production without impacting users is the type of magic that only
Google SRE could do for a long time... nice to see Google brings this to
everyone - and free is great price :)

